# My Ex used to make the best fried chicken...



## wanderer2day (Dec 10, 2008)

It's been years and no idea how to contact her, but she made the best (milk flavored) fried chicken I have ever had. I've tried everything from soaking it overnight to making the batter from milk and flour and can't get the same taste.
She would do something first (that I never saw) and then fry it and put it in the oven to finish. She was born and raised in Philadelphia and I have searched to see if it is Regional thing, but came up with nothing!
All I know is every bite had a distinct milk flavored taste and smell and its killing me cause I want some right now  and can't figure out how to copy it.
Anybody got any recipes for this?
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## deelady (Dec 10, 2008)

are you sure she didn't use buttermilk to soak it in?


----------



## wanderer2day (Dec 10, 2008)

I tried buttermilk as well, but I can't get the flavor past the skin. What I'm doing right now is simmering the chicken parts in half and half and milk for about 20 minutes and then I'm going to let it cool in the fridge for an hour or so to see if simmering might infuse the flavor deeper.
I'll figure this thing out if it kills me.... lol


----------



## GB (Dec 10, 2008)

I would not simmer the chicken in anything if you are going to then fry it. First off, you should never partially cook chicken as that is not safe. If the 20 minute simmer cooks it through to 165 then you are OK, but then you will have overcooked chicken after you fry it.

A buttermilk soak for 24 hours is pretty traditional. Did you try the soak or just using it in the recipe somehow?


----------



## deelady (Dec 10, 2008)

can you post your recipe so we can maybe compare...?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 10, 2008)

Next time get the recipe _first_ then break up!  

While it was probably soaked in buttermilk over night then rolled in flour and cooked, the spices she used were probably her own mixture and that (I think) will be the hard part to duplicate.


----------



## wanderer2day (Dec 10, 2008)

Changed my plan of attack. Let it sit in fresh milk for just a few minutes (simmering is the only thing I haven't tried and the only way I know to get the milk past the skin and into the meat) and went straight to the frying pan to keep any little critters from multiplying. After this, into the oven. If this works, I'll let you guys know, cause this was "good" chicken. 
I knew that was coming. Believe me, many a time I've kicked myself for not getting the recipe first
By the way, I'm bringing the temperature down with fresh cold milk in the freezer very quickly and then I will flour it and fry it to the proper temp immediately before I attempt to eat it. If I get sick from this, I will just assume she hid the recipe from me knowing I would try this eventually


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 10, 2008)

Forget your ex, and her milky chicken, and use this recipe! I guarantee you won't care about any milky chicken anymore...

*Southern Fried Chicken*

 					 				 			 				 				 		 			Prep Time:10 minInactive Prep Time: hr  minCook Time:14 min 			Level:Easy 			Serves:6 to 8 servings 		






3 eggs 
1 cup hot red pepper sauce (try Texas Pete's)
2 cups *self-rising* flour 
2 1/2 pound chicken, cut into pieces  
  House Seasoning, recipe follows  
  Oil, for frying, preferably peanut oil


  Heat the oil to 350 degrees F in a deep pot. Do not fill the pot more than 1/2 full with oil.  In a medium size bowl, beat the eggs. Add enough hot sauce so the egg mixture is bright orange (about 1 cup). Season the chicken with the House Seasoning. Dip the seasoned chicken in the egg, and then coat well in the flour. Place the chicken in the preheated oil and fry the chicken in the oil until brown and crisp. Dark meat takes longer than white meat. Approximate cooking time is 13 to 14 minutes for dark meat and 8 to 10 minutes for white meat.



  House Seasoning: 
1 cup salt 
1/4 cup pepper 
1/4 cup garlic powder  
  To make the House Seasoning, mix the ingredients together and store in an air-tight container for up to 6 months.

-- Paula Deen


----------



## JoeV (Dec 10, 2008)

RobsanX said:


> Forget your ex, and her milky chicken, and use this recipe! I guarantee you won't care about any milky chicken anymore...
> 
> *Southern Fried Chicken*
> 
> ...



OMG, I want some of this right now, but just told DW we could go up to the local eatery cuz I have a meeting tonight with no time to cook. I don't know if this will keep until tomorrow, but I'm sure going to make it then. This is just too easy to let go by without trying, and if the picture tells the truth (it must, I'm drooling) I can hardly wait to get some.

Thanks RobsanX & Paula!


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 10, 2008)

Joe, when I first read this recipe, I thought it looked mediocre, but it was easy so I thought what the heck. Then when I made it I was really astounded by how good it tastes.

I might have just used 1/2-3/4 cup of hot sauce in the eggs, which gave it a really good flavor without the heat. But I'll leave that up to you to adjust.


----------



## deelady (Dec 10, 2008)

Funny side note on that....I recently saw Paula's House seasoning being sold in a market for just under 7.00 bucks!! And a small bottle at that!
7 dollars for salt, pepper, and garlic wow!! Talk about paying for the label!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 10, 2008)

Let me tell you something. I used to believe that my ex was the best cook in the world. Until recently I had an opportunity to eat at her house. If it was a restaurant I would demand a refund. So I asked her if she always cooked that particular dish that way, and she said yes. It was one of my favorites. It was not good at all. So, stop thinking about your ex. Move on. Eat what you make and enjoy, I   [FONT=&quot]guarantee your cooking is just as good if not better.
[/FONT]


----------



## wanderer2day (Dec 10, 2008)

Really, I haven't thought about her for about 15 years now (I don't even remember what color hair she had). I just wanted some chicken!But, the last recipe I tried and just ate didn't taste like what I remember, so maybe its my memory and taste buds that are going and not my love life.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 10, 2008)

wanderer2day said:
			
		

> She would do something first (that I never saw) and then fry it and put it in the oven to finish


 
Maybe she "brined' the chicken....Could be that no milk or milk products were involved at all....


----------



## pacanis (Dec 10, 2008)

I printed that recipe out RobsanX. Thanks.


----------



## smoke king (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey Rick-as a battle scarred veteran of a couple of marriages, I would recommend forgetting about the milky chicken and head for KFC.

No doubt her chicken was good-but do you really want to go back in through the out door ? Its a slippery slope my friend!!


----------



## dave the baker (Dec 11, 2008)

The Paula Deen  recipe is the best ever!  I use it all the time.  Some times I brine the chicken beforehand for about an hour in: 1 qt water, 2 tbsp Brown Sugar, 1 crushed garlic clove, 1/4 Cup Kosher Sale.  A tasty variation.


----------



## homecook (Dec 11, 2008)

I've been using the Paula Deen recipe for quite awhile since I saw her make in on her show. It's really good and easy! It's the only recipe I use now.

Barb


----------



## Bacardi (Dec 14, 2008)

You're missing the most important item...To SALT the buttermilk!  You want to create a buttermilk brine, which allows osmosis to happen, aka allow the buttermilk to penetrate the skin...You only need it to soak for about an hour...

Here's what I did Friday night with chicken breast cutlets...After a buttermilk brine, I drizzled some buttermilk into the dredge flour and used my fingers to get the flour clumpy...I dredged the breast in regular flour, dipped in egg then the clumpy flour, this is the results...


----------



## Sunbubbles (Dec 16, 2008)

OH MY BACARDI! That looks delish! Im over here droolin! 
Quick question: What would happen if I brined the chicken, AND then let it sit in a buttermilk bath? ( would I end up with chicken baby food?) lol


----------



## magic823 (Dec 16, 2008)

I used a buttermilk brine on my turkey this year. It was yummy, but the turkey breast I smoked was a bigger hit.


----------



## deelady (Dec 16, 2008)

You guys are REALLY make me want some home made fried chicken!!! But I am TRYING to be good!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 16, 2008)

deelady said:


> You guys are REALLY make me want some home made fried chicken!!! But I am TRYING to be good!!



Give it up and come join the dark side, or white meat whichever you prefer...


----------



## deelady (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh I'm not picky...just as long as its fried!!! 

OH NO!!! Temptation is calling!!!


----------



## Bacardi (Dec 16, 2008)

Sunbubbles said:


> OH MY BACARDI! That looks delish! Im over here droolin!
> Quick question: What would happen if I brined the chicken, AND then let it sit in a buttermilk bath? ( would I end up with chicken baby food?) lol



Thank you!  It's great if you like crispy chicken.  If you prefer softer crust, like kfc, use cake flour 

Honestly don't know as I've never tried...I can a one hour soak in buttermilk brine was much better than a 24 hour soak in unsalted buttermilk...


----------



## Scotch (Dec 16, 2008)

Here's an easy variation that's very good if you like a little spice:

_*CAJUN FRIED CHICKEN
*_
1/2 Teaspoon Cayenne Pepper
1 Tablespoon Dijon mustard
1/3 Cup Tabasco Sauce (Original)
1/4 Cup Water
1 Cup Unsifted Self-Rising Flour
1 Teaspoon Salt
3-Pound Cut-Up Chicken 
1-1/2 Cups Vegetable Oil

Combine cayenne, mustard, Tabasco, and water  in a bowl just large enough to hold chicken.

Deeply pierce chicken several  times with cooking fork, then add to bowl, turning to coat well. Marinate for 1 hour, turning frequently. Drain chicken on rack for about 10 minutes.

Combine flour and salt in a 1-gallon plastic sealable plastic bag. Add chicken a few pieces at a time, seal bag, and shake to coat chicken well with flour mixture. Remove chicken from bag, shaking off excess  flour, and return the pieces to rack. Repeat with remaining pieces of chicken. Allow chicken to dry on rack for about 30 minutes. 

Heat oil to 375 degrees Fahrenheit in frying pan large enough to hold all of the chicken. Fry for 30 minutes, turning it over only one time (i.e., 15 minutes on each side). Drain on paper towels.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 16, 2008)

My guess is that it is either this recipe or her own variation of Barry Bluestein's and Kevin Morrissey's from "Guilt Free Frying":
Guilt-Free Buttermilk Fried Chicken - - FabulousFoods.com


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 16, 2008)

PieSusan - that recipe sounds awesome and that is the first time I have ever seen Dijon mustard used that way.  It would be a *serious* stroke of luck if that's the recipe his ex used!  I sure am glad you posted that link though!!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 16, 2008)

I am loving all these recipes, but yea a guilt free version is an added plus for me


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 16, 2008)

I had to learn to cook a heart healthy diet for my parents--and my mom is diabetic. So, I learned how to make tasty recipes that were healthy--even with desserts.

However, I must admit, I would rather have a small portion of a real dessert than a big portion of a "healthier" dessert. It is my feeling that if you are virtuous most of the time, dessert is where you should be able to cheat in moderation. To me, it is a quality of life issue. Fortunately, my parents' doctor agreed.


----------



## Sunbubbles (Dec 17, 2008)

Bacardi said:


> Thank you!  It's great if you like crispy chicken.  If you prefer softer crust, like kfc, use cake flour
> 
> Honestly don't know as I've never tried...I can a one hour soak in buttermilk brine was much better than a 24 hour soak in unsalted buttermilk...





 Put on the hat ppl cause it time to experiment!! Its OFFICIAL!! Im gonna try it! A brine, and THEN a buttermilk soak!
Ill post what  happens! OOOO! Im sooo excited


----------



## Bacardi (Dec 17, 2008)

Sunbubbles said:


> Put on the hat ppl cause it time to experiment!! Its OFFICIAL!! Im gonna try it! A brine, and THEN a buttermilk soak!
> Ill post what  happens! OOOO! Im sooo excited



Love the experiement!  My opinion is try all three...Brine vs soak vs both


----------



## Sunbubbles (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello All! Im back!!! ( 50 years later) so I tryed the fried chicken yesterday after letting in sit in buttermilk......... yes Im a dummy!

 I completely forgot to do the brine thing or even to add salt to the buttermilk!!! gggggrrr. Needless to say I will have to try this again. And then my chicken was still bloody!! I had to re-fry it. Which I dont think was good. It was rubbery!

So Im gonna thaw so more chicken tonight and retry it. Practice makes perfect right?? GULP............ I  hope
 But how do you know when fried chicken is done?? (this is such a sad question) lol


----------



## Alix (Jan 28, 2009)

I soak mine in buttermilk, a tsp of salt and a generous shake of chile flakes. Then the batter is pretty much what i've seen here. I fry it til golden then finish on racks in the oven. The biggest trick for me was learning to let the coating "set" for about 15 minutes before putting the chicken in the frying pan.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 28, 2009)

The chicken should cook 20 minutes or so, depending on the pieces.  About halfway through this time turn the pieces over in the skillet or fryer.  Let them rest sitting on a cooling rack for about 5 minutes or so.  Then test.  The darker meat takes longer...best I remember


----------



## Sunbubbles (Jan 28, 2009)

hhhmmm. ok 
so let it set-check, 
make sure it frys long enough-check
 I cant wait to try again! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok.  This is what I do.

Soak in buttermilk brine that has "soul food" seasoning rather than salt, and fresh ground pepper for an hour or so.

Making sure the pieces are wet with the buttermilk, put in paper bag with seasoned flour [Soul food seasoning and fresh ground pepper].  

Cook in a cast iron chicken fryer with 2 or 3 inches of bacon grease mixed with lard on medium to medium low heat til golden.  Sometimes I will cover the fryer with a lid until I turn the pieces.

The bacon grease mixed with lard gives an indefineable flavor to the chicken.  Soul food seasoning is similar to seasoning salt but far far superior IMHO.  When I found this I threw out an entire giant size bottle of Lawrys, it is that much better.  I buy it at the Dollar store!


----------



## Nat2007 (Jan 29, 2009)

Have you tried to coat the chicken with mashed fried corn (the snack...).

You roll the chicken into flour that you have flavoured with spices, like curry, paprika...whatever you like. Then into beaten egg, and finally into the mashed fried corn. 

Then you fry it....it is really nice...


----------

